# Setting Up Your Own Website?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I admit it when it comes to things like this I am a complete numpty, I can fix a bicycle, motorcycles, cars, virtually anything mechanical even watches to some degree but when it comes to computers I can switch one on, surf the net, upload and post pictures, but setting up a web site/ page I have absolutely no idea!

I want to set up a website and or page not sure of the difference, I want it as a showcase and informational page(s)for my various hobbies...I'd like it to be free if possible or no more than Â£100 a year(is this possible)...don't want ads though could I let people advertise on it related items?...it needs to be able to show plenty of pictures and be easy to set up navigate and update...I need help!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I used http://freeola.com/ for mine when I had it. Cheap and easy and never had any problems with them but there are loads to choose from.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Try wix.com. There are others like wix but I can't remember them right now.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've used this before and found it pretty good.

http://www.mrsite.com/

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I also used Mr site to create mine. Feel free to have a look at www.davepatey-illustration.com for an idea of what is possible .


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You need a computer and an internet connection - which you obviously already have. If you can write a letter, print it and save it on your computer, and upload a picture and then retrieve it, you have all the necessary knowledge that just needs modifying a bit on a learning curve. :yes:

Freebie software is readily available, such as < "Evrsoft" First Page 2006 > which will let you write and test your pages in HTML (the language in use on the WWW) and then you may find your ISP has free webspace for personal pages - some even have page building software built in, although the templates can be a bit bland and thus produce samey looking pages.

If you spot a book in a Charity or Second hand bookshop "HTML for the Web" by Elizabeth Castro, that is the easiest HTML primer I've seen, and it's well worth learning HTML from scratch using the Castro book, then you'll have a basic knowledge that'll help you solve problems as you com across them. :lol: (not "if" but when!)

Think of it like this. You type a letter (page) and save it on your own computer using a filename, which you can then find and download again onto your screen from your computer's memory. For a website, you upload your page(s) to memory in webspace, then tell folks the filename (the http://www.timexwatchforum.com bit) so that they can go on the net and download it onto their computer screen "seemple" insert neerkat icon! :tease:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

I've used 1 and 1.co.uk a couple of times before and I found them cheap, and easy to use.

I am also a numpty with these sorts of things but a couple of hours and I was left with this...

www.midosconversions.co.uk


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave O said:


> I've used 1 and 1.co.uk a couple of times before and I found them cheap, and easy to use.
> 
> I am also a numpty with these sorts of things but a couple of hours and I was left with this...
> 
> www.midosconversions.co.uk


Interesting Dave, without hi-jacking the OP too much, I thought the Bongo/Freedom range came in like that from Japan as imports, but then I've been out of 'vanning for about six years now! SWMBO and me'sen have had odd notions about using one as a day/occasional overnight van, but then at our age, you've still to fill up the water and empty the sh*t even in a wee van :lol:

OTOH, your pages are nice, and get the point over. A wee tip, as you update, change the page names from (like) page1.html and so on, to something relevant (like) suzukicarry.html - the search engines will pick up on this "name relevant to the page content" and give you a tad higher rating in Google eventually - folks who enter <suzuki carry conversions> or similar will get fed that page as relevant to their search terms.

ldman: 'vanning's too much work nowadays :weed: prefer our flat in Torrevieja :yes:

The Sequined Avenger :tease:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi Mel,

the vans come from japan with the elevating roof but nothing else. Everything you see there was made by my (dad's) own fair hands 

cheers for the heads up on renaming the pages


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

As an alternative to a whole site, you might want to set up a blog. You can easily add new articles/posts, tag them with keywords which easily organise your posts into categories and upload pictures in a very easy way. Another neat feature is that it's easy for readers to leave comments.

I am a web developer by trade, and think for a business a 'proper' site is essential (I have designed and maintain three for local businesses round me), but hobbies are well served by blogs as the investment you make (in terms of time) is small for a decent return.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

One of the things that annoy me about blogs is that they are back to front.

The latest entry is at the 'start' of the blog (page 1) and the posts before that are 'after'that. It is like reading a book backwards a chapter at a time.


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmmm, I see what you mean, but if you check a blog regularly, then the most recent 'at the top' is useful. Still think it's a great way to get something up and running quickly. Though to be fair I haven't even looked at the Mr Site and other examples above, so they might be even more simple.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for replies on this guys and sorry for delay been to France, though didn't find any watches though! plenty of rusty tanks though....just seen an ad on tv for 1to1 websites so will look at that also.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

I use webs. http://members.webs.com/s/login/relogin;jsessionid=5C5810646487789DE4BDD2F3E662E456

Its free, easy to use and easy to manage.


----------

